# 1937 Schwinn



## jkent (May 22, 2017)

It's now on EBay. 
1937 Schwinn Autocycle Motorbike Cycleplane


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 22, 2017)

GLWTS.


----------



## jkent (May 23, 2017)

Thank You.


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2017)

Nice listing. Please update with final price for our record.
*1937 Schwinn Autocycle Motorbike Cycleplane *
*Seller information*
wheelsoftime00 (320 )
100% Positive feedback
Item condition:
Used
Time left:
Time left:5d 11h Sunday, 4:13PM
Current bid:
US $1,325.00
[ 3 bids ]
Enter US $1,350.00 or more


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 24, 2017)

IF YOU WANT A SMOOTH BRASS KEY CUT TO FIT THE CYCLE LOCK 
OR A BROKEN KEY REMOVED OR LOCK REPAIR, I CAN HELP!
EMAIL ME DIRECT AT: wespinchot@yahoo.com
WES PINCHOT


----------



## jkent (May 24, 2017)

Wes,
I already have 2 of your keys for this bike.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 25, 2017)

jkent said:


> Wes,
> I already have 2 of your keys for this bike.
> Thanks, JKent



GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SALE!
WES


----------



## jkent (May 30, 2017)

The bike sold for $2825 with shipping.
Too bad Ebay will get $290 and PayPal will get another $84.75 in fees.
$374.75 in fees with $75 for shipping.
$2375 final selling price.
starting price was $1,000 no reserve.
Bike had over 1100 views
97 people watching
23 bids and 7 different bidders.
Best of all it sold to a Cabe member.


----------



## Goatroper (Jun 4, 2017)

thanx for the over view , nice bike


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 4, 2017)

Seems all those fees could have been avoided? Shop local I say, when possible.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2017)

It was listed here for some time before being listed on eBay.


----------

